

Ask HN: Resources for creating a programming language - jwdunne

I've had an ever growing desire to learn how to create my own programming language for some time now. Although I do know there are mature and more than capable languages available, I'd really love to learn how to do it and understand the processes involved.<p>I'm just wondering if any one had any suggestions for resources and literature, which would be useful and beneficial for learning this sort of stuff. Also, if you have any general advice or suggestions to help me a long the way, that'd be much appreciated too.<p>As I said, I know that it seems like I'm reinventing the wheel but this is my idea of fun and I'm sure most of you are the same (I'm assuming a lot there though)! Nothing beats getting home at night and having an all-night hacking session in my opinion!<p>Anyway, much thanks for taking notice and thanks in advance for any replies. Also, I apologise for any spelling, grammar and/or punctuation mistakes. I've been up all night playing around in C, so I guess it's understandable haha!&#60;p&#62;James.
======
1331
I recommend _Programming Language Pragmatics_ by Michael Scott as a good book
to get you started: [http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-Pragmatics-
Third-...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-Pragmatics-Third-
Michael/dp/0123745144/)

~~~
jwdunne
Much appreciated!

------
applesnaps
Are you looking for information on writing compilers as well, or just language
design? If the former, I suggest Modern Compiler Implementation in (C|Java|ML)
by Andrew Appel, as well as the de facto `Dragon Book' (Compilers, Principles,
Techniques and Tools).

------
AmberS
<http://createyourproglang.com/>

